# Infantry Reserve, accepted!!



## AudiR8 (25 May 2012)

Hey im super exicted as I just called into my CFRC in Toronto to find out the status of my application and was told it was sent to my regiment a d already been downloaded! I am just so happy the recruiting is finally over. 

Just my things I went through, I did most of this last year expect being merit listed so these appt. we're much quicker as they were just a quick update;

Wednesday May 9th I did my PT,
Thursday May 17th I did my Medical and Interview,
Tuesday May 22nd I was Merit Listed.

Today I called in and was told about my file being sent to my unit. Although he said he could be wrong butits most likely that I was selected for infantry and that I should receive a call from the unit for my enrollment dates!

I felt like it was near to impossible to get in but easy at the same time if that makes any sense lol anyway I just want to let people know that Im an average guy who wanted to be in the CF, and even though it was a slow process, and that it may feel impossible to get in if you keep working hard and you truly know you are thr feeling when you know you get in is amazing!


----------



## seawolf (25 May 2012)

Awesome man...

Good for you.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 May 2012)

Regardless of your trade or element if you are willing to put a uniform on, deal with the hardships and sacrifices soldiers sailors and airmen make and put the lives of all Canadian citizens ahead of your own you are not average.  You're far from average.

Now hit the gym fatty.


----------



## AudiR8 (26 May 2012)

Thanks guys, i appreciate the kind words, but i do have a question, uhm i did a search on the entry and i noticed that you get your kit after enrollment of course, do they make the uniform measured to your body or is it general sizes, X,XS,M,L,XL,XXL,XXXL,XXXXL etc. lol


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 May 2012)

Usually stores has: too big or too small.......


Sizes I have seen are S, M, L, XL


----------



## AudiR8 (26 May 2012)

Well hopefully it isnt to small on me  ;D

one last thing, sorry. Does anyone know what type of gear we get issued in the reserves, i also love the new(i think) canadian army jackets with the velcro on the side, do we get those too?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 May 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## AudiR8 (26 May 2012)

NFLD Sapper, that was unneeded, and just ignorant.

Maybe if i had asked a question that is answered so commonly where you can find it posted and answered everywhere on the site then maybe i'd deserve it, but hey i guess you "veteran" members think you are king shit, and know it all


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 May 2012)

If you bothered even to look around the site you will find your answer as to what kit you may or may not get....... we are not here to spoon feed you the information.


----------



## AudiR8 (26 May 2012)

If instead face palming me and leading me in the right direction would be so much more productive wouldn't it? I understand the majority of people don't bother looking for it themselves, but you cant assume that for everyone.

I did try to look for it myself but the search function only allows me to use 2 words Ive tried enrollment kit, kits, reserve kits and such and to no luck so please spare me the bs, im not computer illiterate, i have managed many websites of my own to know that even searching through google keywords to the site, its based on a hit/counter ratio unless i go through 1000's of pages of posts until i find the one i want, but without having solid keywords of to use for this site, i will never get anywhere with 2 worded key searches. which is why i asked, im sure the members of this site know where or what to search to find what i need as they've been on this site for longer then the 3 hours i have.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 May 2012)

Topic: Reserve Initial Kit Issue


----------



## AudiR8 (26 May 2012)

Thank you, Very much!


----------



## Smirnoff123 (27 May 2012)

Audi, I hope for your sake that you have a different attitude with senior cf members when you actually get in.


----------



## LieutenantPrivate (27 May 2012)

lol eaaasssyyyy ladies....

I love how worked up people get on here :nod:


----------



## curious george (28 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Regardless of your trade or element if you are willing to put a uniform on, deal with the hardships and sacrifices soldiers sailors and airmen make and put the lives of all Canadian citizens ahead of your own you are not average.  You're far from average.



And be called a war mongerer...and be accused of killing innocent civilians...and be told that you have no business of being somewhere...and be told you're just a pawn...on top of all that you sacrifice!  (Makes me appreciate uniformed men and women even more).  

I like your post ObedientiaZelum.


----------



## PJGary (28 May 2012)

AudiR8 said:
			
		

> Well hopefully it isnt to small on me  ;D
> 
> one last thing, sorry. Does anyone know what type of gear we get issued in the reserves, i also love the new(i think) canadian army jackets with the velcro on the side, do we get those too?
> 
> Thank you so much!



= Rain jacket

Eventually you'll mop enough floors and fold enough socks that the army will let you out in the rain.


----------



## Spooks (28 May 2012)

curious george said:
			
		

> And be called a war mongerer...and be accused of killing innocent civilians...and be told that you have no business of being somewhere...and be told you're just a pawn...



Sure, for most of us it is a shock at first . After long enough, you just look at the person and reply with "Really?" I used to have a lot happen to me by strangers, but I have found that the war in the Gan changed the opinions of many around.

To the OP, I'd suggest that once you are away from the safety of being behind yoru computer screen and in your unit that you check fire. Don't take anything personally. You may get yelled (in a group) at for something someone else did. Going off like that makes you look immature, unprofessional and naive. Just take anything with a grain of salt. Just b/c -you- can do this and that and that, doesn't mean that there haven't been 100 new recruits before you who didn't, wouldn't, and couldn't be bothered. If your DI/superior (as Sapper is a Sgt according to his profile) sighs/facepalms/makes comment to any querie you have in your job, just go along with it. I am not dircting your to do so, just giving friendly adivce so your upcoming career is ripple-free.

As for kit - it will always be as simple as this: If you need it, you will get it. Traditionally, the reserves are later to get new kit than reg force, and front-line units get stuff before others. I am in a front-line unit and even though everyone else has a rain coat, supply always seems to be out of my size when I go to get one. Maybe they have the coats, maybe they don't. Maybe they have your size, maybe not. I can't comment anymore on reserve SOPs aside from 'if you get one, you get one. No need to expend brain cells worrying if you will or not'. personally, whatever I am given, I will always make work for me.


----------



## nik214 (30 May 2012)

Congrats to you. I have been waiting for longer than I hoped to get my letter so I can begin at the CFRC  :crybaby:


----------

